# EChips ???



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Never heard of them, that should say something, lol.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

What are they? Pic?


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I found the EChip company doing a google... 
Wonder how many of you guys are using them but to embarrassed to say so  
then again maybe they actually work...

protroll.com/echip


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Tarpon are on fire in Zephyr Cove hitting E Chips.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

eightwt said:


> Tarpon are on fire in Zephyr Cove hitting E Chips.


I limited out on poon yesterday using e-chips stuffed up a mullet’s hoo ha fishing 0-25’ of water in Zephyr Cove. 
To be serious, they sound like a gimmick but who knows!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> but who knows!


Maybe the shadow knows,
but i can't get him on the radio anymore.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I've had a thought 

I'm going to take one of these things out of the package today and (their being so small) tape it to one of my digital electric gizmo's, then give it a shake to see if it actually gives off an electric pulse.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

mro said:


> I've had a thought
> 
> I'm going to take one of these things out of the package today and (their being so small) tape it to one of my digital electric gizmo's, then give it a shake to see if it actually gives off an electric pulse.


How would you know? Stick it on your tongue? Haha


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Stick it on your tongue? Haha


to quote one of my daughters,
Dad, that's so grouse !

Could work tho...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

mro said:


> to quote one of my daughters,
> Dad, that's so grouse !
> 
> Could work tho...


Kind of like a quail?


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Too heavy for my flies........


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

hipshot said:


> Too heavy for my flies........


I'm sure that grouse and quail feathers are no heavier than chicken  
as fer the EChip it weighs about the same as a small led eye.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

The testing is complete.
My thought was that it might just give me some kinda read with the meter set to milliamps (1/1000 thousandth of an ampere.
No joy.
Set to dc volts, nada ac, nope
all other settings = nothing

on another note,
you can generate electricity by passing a magnet threw a coil of wire. One of those things that Yoda was right on, "size matters not".

Of course, tiny magnet would = tiny amount electricity generated. 

Think your money might be better spent elsewhere.


----------

